

How to report a problem with Google Talk to Google? - shmerl

Recently[1] DuckDuckGo updated their XMPP server (Prosody) to the new version which makes server to server encryption mandatory. This broke federation with the Google Talk service, essentially cutting off all users who were communicating between these two services before. While the move to mandatory encryption is reasonable in this day and age, if Google won&#x27;t fix that on their end, many would lose communication with majority of their contact lists.<p>Is there any way to report this bug to Google? Since Google focuses on walled garden &#x2F; non federated Hangouts now, they don&#x27;t make it easy to report anything about Google Talk to them. On the other hand they still run the service, so some maintenance should be normal to expect. Any advice how to reach Google with this problem?<p>Thanks.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;duck.co&#x2F;blog&#x2F;xmpp-s2s
======
tehabe
I think Google no longer cares about XMPP or its federation especially since
XMPP is not really build for mobile use. So I don't think they will fix this.

There is the Hangouts help forum where there is already a thread about it
though but I wouldn't hope for a fix. If you want to use XMPP you need another
provider or your contacts need another one.

[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/hangouts/itHl...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/hangouts/itHlShnUtsA)

~~~
shmerl
I'm not sure if that thread is the right place, that's why I'm asking. May be
someone has contacts with Google XMPP team and can deliver this bug to them.
They probably don't read these groups.

I agree, that Google doesn't care about XMPP. Not because it's not suitable
for mobile needs - it can be made suitable. Google could work on needed XEPs.

Google just became selfish and turned their back to the whole open IM
movement. It was a complete reversal, since Google advocated strongly for it
before. Explanation from Eric Schmidt was really weird - something like "since
others didn't join, we quit".

